# Eine &quot;Mini&quot;-GTX970 - unbedenklich trotz kleiner Maße?



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2014)

*Eine "Mini"-GTX970 - unbedenklich trotz kleiner Maße?*

Bin beim Stöbern nach GTX970ern auf folgende Karte gestoßen:

4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

DIE ist ja mal richtig klein. Da bräuchte man sich wegen Platzproblemen keinerlei Sorgen machen, und die kommt auch mit einem einzigen Stromanschluss aus.

Nur: Ist die gegenüber normal-großen bis riesigen "Schiffen" wirklich kein Deut schlechter, was Qualität, Kühlung und Lautstärke betrifft?

Wenn ja, warum bauen andere dann solche dicken Apparate, wenn es tatsächlich auch kleiner geh?


----------



## svd (21. Dezember 2014)

Die ist genauso gut wie ihre großen Geschwister. Kühler werden halt idR schon lauter, wenn nur ein Lüfter verbaut ist.

Es ist ja immer die Balance zwischen Wärmeentwicklung und Lautstärke. 
Außerdem SLI- und CrossFire-tauglichlichkeit der Dimensionen, die Anzahl der Anschlüsse, natürlich auch das Design für die Kinder und Modder...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2014)

Wobei... Bedeuten nicht mehr Lüfter = mehr Lärm als bei einem einzigen?


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Dezember 2014)

Nicht automatisch. 

Bei 2 Lüftern kannst Du die Drehzahl verringern, um die gleiche Kühlleistung wie nur ein Lüfter zu erreichen - das ist dann natürlicher leiser.

Bei modernen, intelligenten Lüftersteuerungen schaltet sich der 2. Lüfter außerdem oft nur dann zu, wenn er benötigt wird.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2014)

Mehrere langsam drehende Lüfter schaffen die gleiche Luft fort, für die ein einzelner recht schnell drehen muss und somit lauter ist.  Daher würde ich nicht so eine Mini-Karte kaufen, außer es geht nicht anders. Die GTX 970 kann zwar, da sie RELATIV wenig Strom braucht, ohnehin relativ leicht gekühlt werden, aber trotzdem wird die mit nur einem Lüfter wohl dann doch eher hörbar sein.

Die ganzen Kühler mit 2-3 Lüftern hingegen sind meist sehr leise, selbst bei stromhungrigen Karten - spätestens mit nem Tool wie dem MSI-Afterburner, wo man die Drehzahl je nach Temp selber einstellen kann.  Denn viele Hersteller stellen die Lüfterdrehzahlen an sich unnötig schnell ein, weil manche User immer noch glauben, dass 60 statt 70 oder 80 Grad irgendeinen relevanten Unterschied machen. Das macht sich dann auf dem Papier toll, wenn es heißt, dass die Karte nicht wärmer als 60 Grad wird... dass ne Karte besonders leise ist kann man hingegen schwer anhand von Messwerten verdeutlichen


----------



## TTobsen (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo und schönen 4. Advent euch allen,

vielleicht kann ich etwas Hilfe geben, denn vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mir selbst eine GTX 970 Mini gekauft. Diese läuft jetzt zusammen mit einem i5 4460 und einem 430W Netzteil von Corsair.

Im Idee oder bei der Wiedergabe von einem echten Full HD Video ist die Karte aus dem Gehäuse heraus quasi nicht zu hören. Bevor ich die GTX 970 Mini eingebaut habe, war der Rechner nicht wirklich "leiser", und da war gar keine Karte verbaut, das Bild lieferte also der i5. Somit kann ich dich dahingehend schon beruhigend.

Allerdings...wenn ich beispielsweise das neue Metal Gear Solid Ground Zeros oder Far Cry 4 oder aber AC Unity spiele auf max. Details und 60FPS, ist die Karte deutlich zu hören. Ich habe nicht gemessen wie die Temperaturen dann sind und auf wie viel Prozent der Lüfter dreht, aber mein Rechner ist dann so laut wie vergleichsweise eine PS4, wenn ein Spiel wie AC Unity abgespielt wird.

Mich stört es allerdings nicht, da ich entweder mit Kopfhörern spiele oder aber die Lautstärke an den Boxen so aufgedreht habe, dass ich den PC nicht mehr wahrnehme. 

Wie viel leiser jetzt vergleichbare GTX 970 Karten sind kann ich nicht sagen. Allerdings liest man auf Amazon die ersten Bewertungen, wo überall geschrieben wird, dass die Karte unter Last doch recht laut ist. Somit scheint es kein exklusives Problem der GTX 970 Mini zu sein. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur positives über die GTX 970 Mini berichten, wirklich jedes Spiel läuft in max. Details und Anti Aliasing mit 60FPS, stabil. 
Ich hatte mich übrigens für die Mini entschieden, weil ich auch ein eher kompakteres Gehäuse habe und nur einen entsprechenden Anschluss am Netzteil frei hatte und ohne Adapter arbeiten wollte.
Zudem war der Preis recht "angemessen", es gibt ja auch vergleichbare Karten für 399€ (zum Beispiel die GTX 970 Mini, die jetzt von Asus kommt). Mit dem Verkauf des Download Codes zahlst du dann in etwas 280€, das war dann für mich mehr als in Ordnung und ich hatte ein "gutes Gefühl" beim Kauf einer High End Karte.

Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast beantworte ich sie dir gerne so weit wie mir möglich.

Übrigens...achte darauf, dass du in einem Shop kaufst, wo du von nVidia die Aktion mitnimmst. Beim Kauf der GTX 970 mini habe ich eine Karte bekommen und konnte mir aussuchen, ob ich das Spiel Far Cry 4, AC Unity oder The Crew gratis haben möchte.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (30. Dezember 2014)

Als Vergleich habe ich die MSI GTX 970 Gaming anzubieten. 
Im Normalbetrieb wird die Karte, dank großem Kühler, rein passiv betrieben und ist damit unhörbar.
Unter Last schalten sich die Lüfter ab 60° langsam zu und halten die Karte auf etwa 62-64° mit etwa 900rpm.
Da hört man auch nur was wenn man das Ohr ans Gehäuse legt. 
Darüber hinaus sind die großen Karten meist immer etwas übertaktet, was bei der Mini durch den kleinen Kühler wohl problematisch sein dürfte.
Nachteilig ist an der Karte aber das Gewicht. Man konnte meiner Karte ansehen wie sie sich am langen Ende immer mehr nach unten bog. Ich habe die Karte dann per isolierten Draht am oberen Plattenkäfig festgebunden. 


Kurz:
große Karte: Passiver Betrieb möglich, OC möglich, niedrige Drehzahl unter Last, hohes Gewicht.
kleine Karte: Passiver Betrieb nicht möglich, OC nicht möglich, hohe Drehzahl unter Last, geringeres Gewicht.


----------

